# Larry's Cheese Enchiladas



## Raine (Aug 11, 2004)

Larry's Cheese Enchiladas

 1/2  cup  vegetable oil
 8 corn tortillas
 1 1/2  cups  chili gravy _(follow link below for recipe)_
 2  cups  shredded American or Velveeta cheese
 1 1/2 cups  chopped onions
 1 cup  shredded cheddar cheese

Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F. Heat the oil in a small skillet over
medium-high heat for 3 minutes. Using tongs, place a tortilla in the hot oil
for 30 seconds or until soft and lightly browned. Place on absorbent paper
and allow to cool before handling.

Ladle 1/4 cup of the chili gravy onto an ovenproof plate. Place 1/4 cup of
the American cheese and 1 tablespoon of the chopped onion down the center of a tortilla an roll the tortilla around the filling. Put the tortilla seam
side down on the gravy-covered plate. Repeat with another tortilla. Pour
another 1/4 cup of the chili gravy over the top and sprinkle with 1/4 cup of
the shredded Cheddar. Repeat for all four plates. Bake each plate in the
oven for 10 minutes or until the sauce bubbles and the cheese is well
melted. Remove from the oven and serve immediately. Garnish with the
remaining chopped onions.

Click here to go to Chili Gravy Recipe


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2004)

What is chili gravy?


----------



## Raine (Aug 11, 2004)

The recipe is posted under Sauces, Marinades, Rubs.


----------



## Alix (Aug 11, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 11, 2004)

I cannot wait to try this!!!  Unfortunately, it will have to wait for payday, since I am down to 2 boxes of battered fish fillets and a few vegetables!  

 Barbara


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Aug 12, 2004)

Rainee you come up with some of the best stuff. Thanks again! (dont let it go to your head though! LOL! )


----------



## Raine (Aug 12, 2004)

I know a lot of great cooks.


----------

